# Any clue why 11 y.o. boy poops in pants?



## journeymom (Apr 2, 2002)

This is regarding ds's best friend. I believe he's wearing pull-ups. Last time he spent the night here I saw him put what was obviously a used pull-up in a ziplock bag into his backpack.

A while ago I posted here at MDC about how he pooped in our pool. He was nine or ten at the time, don't remember. Regardless, it seems as though he's handling it better. Unless he's not wearing a pull-up.







He's here now. They just came back from the park and oh boy, he stinks. It's not farts, either.

I think his mom knows that I know about this, and I'd never in a million years say anything to her or her son about it. I am curious to know what this is about, though.

Any clue?


----------



## luv-my-boys (Dec 8, 2008)

there are lots of reasons, some medical, physical-structural some behavioral that might be it. For instance my DS went thru something similar due to a side effect of a medication that caused uncontrollable diarhea. For us since he was little at the time it was easier to explain it to people but still disturbing and embarrasssing to a child who was PL for over 2 yrs.


----------



## hillymum (May 15, 2003)

Medication is a huge wreason for uncontroled movements. I have a friend who's son can not control himselff and we came to the agreement that rather than ignore it he could bring extra clothes or just borrow some and have a quick shower. My son's were very understanding about it.


----------



## pink gal (Feb 27, 2008)

It could be encopresis, a medical condition that resultsin soiling.

http://kidshealth.org/parent/general...ncopresis.html


----------



## journeymom (Apr 2, 2002)

Thanks, ladies. Pink gal, that link was great. I've never heard of encopresis.


----------



## harrietsmama (Dec 10, 2001)

My dd is struggling with encoporesis. It soooo hecka sucks. She is almost 11 and it's very very hard for her. We came up ith a code word for when I can smell her and I can tell her she needs to change without being obvious about it. It might be something to consider discussing with the mom if you think she would take it as supportive.


----------



## journeymom (Apr 2, 2002)

Heather, would you be willing to share a bit more? Did your dd have a difficult time learning to use the toilet? Is she frequently constipated?


----------



## GoBecGo (May 14, 2008)

could be spina bifida occulta. A friend at school had that (only external sign was a small patch of fat on the sacrum) and the same problem, urinary continence but faecal incontinence.


----------



## hollytheteacher (Mar 10, 2007)

Could be "mega colon" also. A kid at the preschool I teach at has it. He has chronic constipation and has to take tons of laxatives every day and basically his liquidy poop leaks out around his hard constipated poop and he leaks into his underwear all.day.long. He is almost 5...also he has no idea when he soils himself because he cannot feel it.


----------



## harrietsmama (Dec 10, 2001)

There's not a huge difference between mega colon and encoporesis , other than how big the colon can get and encoporesis can be limited to the rectum.

DD didn't have any trouble with potty learning, she developed severe constipation after being at a certain day care and I think it was due to over-concentrated bleach, which they sprayed the toys and tables with while the children were present. My ds also has severe constipation, he just doesn't leak.

Dd doesn't get the urge to go, and can't feel when she leaks. We've been having her sit each day at the same time also to try to give her body a pattern. We have been working with a ped. gastro for over a year, after trying a million diets and supplements etc., and I'm not pleased at all. He has had her on miralax and that stuff creeps me out - I was willing to try it though, but it just didn't keep her from getting build up. she is always getting poop built up in her rectum, but she doesn't necessarily have all constipation, but if it gets too much built up before we realize it, then she gets plugged and we have to do major work to get it all cleaned out. We are doing prune juice now, 2 full cups a day and I am saving up to take her to a homeopath.


----------



## journeymom (Apr 2, 2002)

Gosh, poor gal. Poor you, too, Mom! I hope the prune juice helps her go! Thanks for being willing to share.


----------



## 3 little birds (Nov 19, 2001)

My twins suffer from encopresis if they eat foods they cannot tolerate. Perhaps undiagnosed food allergies?


----------



## mazajo (Nov 3, 2004)

My 16yo DS struggled with encoporesis for several years. The preteen years were the worst, because he never felt the urge to go and didn't realize when he leaked, he hated having to go and sit on the toilet when he didn't think he needed to go, and he was also going through a phase where he hated showering. It was a rough period for the whole family! Eventually as he got older and understood the condition more himself, he started taking more responsibility for his own health, and though he is still prone to constipation, it's nothing at all like it used to be. One thing encoporesis requires is a lot of patience!


----------

